# CWEB - Charlotte's Web Holdings



## Chompers (Sep 7, 2017)

I haven't seen this brought up, a very interesting and potentially lucrative CBD (hemp oil) play. A bit of a brief summary to start the ball rolling and a discussion.

CWEB (Charlotte's Web Holdings on CSE/ US OTC Markets).

CSE Ticker - CWEB.CN US OTC Ticket - CWBHF

IPO Quietly raised $101 million + after being actively traded 2 weeks later - Another $13.5 million

The farm bill is setup to pass and remove Hemp as a criminalized plant. This hasn't been legal for massive production and manufacturing for farmers since WW2 (Hemp for Victory campaign). The bill passes the House and Senate did not pass it. They're now going through and consolidating both bill and signing end of September. This will be huge for the Hemp sector, and reviewing CWEBs prospectus, recent private placements, they're setting themselves up to produce and manufacture Hemp for their CBD oils and many other product lines. Keeping a close eye on this stock play, Currently #1 in the CBD sector. The MJ sector has been a hot one, CBD is just starting.

Basically we have a company with quarterly sales of $17M, $1M Debt, and sitting on $250-$400M cash**. With a valuation of $1.4B or 1/6th TLRY. Additionally, low share float and solid financials is what's driving the demand. Think TLRY but with exponentially better financials.

Upcoming catalysts:


 ER Released last week iirc
 Farm Bill passing with Hemp clause end of September (this will be delayed imho)
 US markets OTC open October 10
 MJ bill October in Canada
Links for extra reading:

**$250-500 million cash is from their joining with Parent Holding Company - https://www.bamsec.com/companies/1750155/charlotte-s-web-holdings-inc

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/13/sen...-passes-farm-bill-with-hemp-legalization.html

https://www.tristatehomepage.com/ne...strial-hemp-provision-in-farm-bill/1420027795

$5.5mil private investment 1week after IPO: https://www.newcannabisventures.com/charlottes-web-closes-5-6-million-private-placement/

CWEB prospectus thread (found this for brief summary): https://old.reddit.com/r/weedstocks/comments/9bg7st/cweb_ipo_play/

CWEB's Prospectus paper and $5.5mill report: https://www.sedar.com/DisplayCompanyDocuments.do?lang=EN&issuerNo=00045471

Sept 5 - Corriente $8million private placement https://www.newswire.ca/news-releas...in-charlottes-web-holdings-inc-692643861.html


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Chompers said:


> I haven't seen this brought up, a very interesting and potentially lucrative CBD (hemp oil) play. A bit of a brief summary to start the ball rolling and a discussion... The farm bill is setup to pass and remove Hemp as a criminalized plant. This hasn't been legal for massive production and manufacturing for farmers since WW2 (Hemp for Victory campaign). The bill passes the House and Senate did not pass it. They're now going through and consolidating both bill and signing end of September. This will be huge for the Hemp sector, and reviewing CWEBs prospectus, recent private placements, they're setting themselves up to produce and manufacture Hemp for their CBD oils and many other product lines. Keeping a close eye on this stock play, Currently #1 in the CBD sector. The MJ sector has been a hot one, CBD is just starting...


Bubble speculation if that's what a person wants to 'invest' in. No different than any of the other multitude of cannabis companies that have jumped on the bandwagon, particularly in Canada (where 149,000 legal hemp acres - 6 1/2 townships grew in 2017). I'm not optimistic the US fed is ready to legalize growing (even low thc hemp), but any and all of the potcos would benefit.


----------



## Chompers (Sep 7, 2017)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Bubble speculation if that's what a person wants to 'invest' in. No different than any of the other multitude of cannabis companies that have jumped on the bandwagon, particularly in Canada (where 149,000 legal hemp acres - 6 1/2 townships grew in 2017). I'm not optimistic the US fed is ready to legalize growing (even low thc hemp), but any and all of the potcos would benefit.


I 100% agree it's a bubble speculation as well. Maybe its my clouded views of being biased on the industry, but given the current state of US Farming, declining crop profitability, and many other issues -- Hemp Bill has already passed Senate. To my knowledge and various other news sources, The house is delaying the Farm Bill due to the disagreements on the Food Stamps (which could be a smokes/mirror play about Hemp?). I'm fairly optimistic we will see a major catalyst in the CBD industry in the near future, however, I do have my reservations as well.


----------



## Chompers (Sep 7, 2017)

I'll be posting news in this thread regarding the CBD Sector. DEA reschedules Epidiolex, marijuana(CBD) -derived drug, paving the way for it to hit the market. Some good news for those still playing in this speculative Bubble,this is fairly groundbreaking as this is the very first time in over 65years that Hemp/CBD has been given a reschedule from the DEA.

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/09/27/dea-schedules-epidiolex-allowing-gw-pharma-to-start-selling-the-drug.html?__source=yahoo%7Cfinance%7Cheadline%7Cstory%7C&par=yahoo&yptr=yahoo


----------

